# u19's Netherland Trip



## GoWest (Nov 15, 2018)

Anybody have a player on this trip / roster? Good results .....

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/10/30/18/04/20181030-news-u19wnt-two-games-netherlands-roster


----------

